# BIOS password - MSI wind u100 / Advent 4211



## Bazzatron (Apr 11, 2010)

pretty much at my wits end here... any help would be greatly appreciated.


Got a "refurb" netbook about a week ago, and its been driving me nuts trying to fix it. Windows is having a boot issue, so to fix this im going to re-install windows, but i cant change the boot order so every single time the pc will boot from HDD and restart in an endless loop.
i cant change the boot order because the previous owner has whacked a BIOS password onto the machine and then promptly forgotten is,
just need to know how to get around this issue, i dont even need a BIOS password work around, just want to fix the netbook.
i can prove i own the netbook if thats an issue.

note: Notebook only has an SD reader and USB drives, but i have prepared the necessary media to work around it without needing an external cd/dvd drive


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

We can assist is bypassing passwords.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Sorry, forum polocy prohibits the circumvention of password or other lockout methods. Please contact the manufacturer.


----------

